# Stuck on black screen after backing out of apps. Happens once every 2-3 days.



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

Every 2 or 3 days, I will back out of an app and the Tivo S4K just goes to a black screen and sits. If I hit the "Netflix button" on the remote, it will open Netflix, but if I back out of Netflix I am right back to a black screen. Only solution is to unplug the Tivo and plug back in. Apps I know it has happend to are when backing out of Netflix and Pandora. I'll pay attention to see what other apps it happens to. This started maybe 3 weeks ago.

I have the latest software. 
EDITED TO ANSWER QUESTION BELOW: Yes, it is plugged in using the included wall adapter into a wall outlet.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kirk Tavener (Oct 19, 2020)

JeffInDFW said:


> Every 2 or 3 days, I will back out of an app and the Tivo S4K just goes to a black screen and sits. If I hit the "Netflix button" on the remote, it will open Netflix, but if I back out of Netflix I am right back to a black screen. Only solution is to unplug the Tivo and plug back in. Apps I know it has happend to are when backing out of Netflix and Pandora. I'll pay attention to see what other apps it happens to. This started maybe 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I have the latest software.
> 
> Any ideas?


I have been having the same issue. this really sucks.


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

How are you powering the Stream? If it is plugged into a USB port rather than the power adapter it came with, that may be your issue.


----------



## Kirk Tavener (Oct 19, 2020)

it is plugged into the wall using the tivo usm power adapter


----------



## JeffInDFW (Jan 27, 2004)

Rodney said:


> How are you powering the Stream? If it is plugged into a USB port rather than the power adapter it came with, that may be your issue.


Yes, I'm also using the included wall adapter and plugged into a wall outlet.


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

Mine is plugged into the wall and us doing the exact same thing. I think you'll also find a long press of the Android circle will get you access to all the apps but not the landing screen. So this is definitely software and not a broken unit. We all can't all of a sudden have the same issue at the same time


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

mattyro7878 said:


> Mine is plugged into the wall and us doing the exact same thing. I think you'll also find a long press of the Android circle will get you access to all the apps but not the landing screen. So this is definitely software and not a broken unit. We all can't all of a sudden have the same issue at the same time


Same here. I have 2 and both are doing the same thing. Every couple of days getting the black screen. Need to cycle power then it works for a few days.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

mattyro7878 said:


> Mine is plugged into the wall and us doing the exact same thing. I think you'll also find a long press of the Android circle will get you access to all the apps but not the landing screen. So this is definitely software and not a broken unit. We all can't all of a sudden have the same issue at the same time


Same behavior here. Back button or Android TV button gives me black screen at times .. something changed .. what's up Tivo?


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

I haven't seen this yet and hoping I don't. Do you run the TiVo app that came with it? I ask because I "de-TiVo'd" my TS4Ks and don't use/disabled the TiVo app that came with it. FWIW, I also run these via wired ethernet.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Yes this is extremely annoying. I have TS4K for my wife and every few days when she turns on TV she is greeted with black screen and I have to power cycle the TS4K POS to fix it. I'll soon be swapping out the TS4K with a spare Fire TV 4K I have for her to use. Was planning on doing that anyway once we drop HBO Max.


----------



## Diacritical (Jan 10, 2003)

It’s now happening (all of a sudden) on all three of my streams. Very annoying. This was a problem with the initial release I had months ago (looks like a regression bug).


----------



## Rodney (Jan 26, 2002)

Well, after posting asking the OP on whether or not it was a power issue, last night I experienced the same issue as well.
I had to do the long press to get the apps up, and then after I was finished watching HBOMAX I power cycled it.
Very annoying!


----------



## pldmich (Dec 4, 2010)

Yep, been happening a couple of weeks for me too.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

As usual TiVo shows no embarrassment/urgency releasing a fix for such a blatant issue. I'm never buying anything TiVo branded ever again.


----------



## cpubradley (Oct 19, 2017)

I must say that is happening to me too - often enough that I have switched to the "Chromecast with Google TV and Netflix bundle" - so far no issues. So for now my Tivo 4k is sitting unused, hopefully when I get around to powering it back on a fix will be in place.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

So far, I have not seen this. I have also removed or disabled the TiVo apps - has anyone who's experienced this problem also "de-TiVo'd" their TS4K?


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

blackngold75 said:


> So far, I have not seen this. I have also removed or disabled the TiVo apps - has anyone who's experienced this problem also "de-TiVo'd" their TS4K?


I also de-tivo'd mine, and I have never had this black screen issue.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

Alex_7 said:


> I also de-tivo'd mine, and I have never had this black screen issue.


Ditto


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

Same with me. De- tivoed mine and it runs great.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

If anyone is having issues, go to system apps, and Uninstall android tv home updates, clear data, and see if that fixes the issue


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> If anyone is having issues, go to system apps, and Uninstall android tv home updates, clear data, and see if that fixes the issue


I will sure give that a try. thanks for the info. I will let you know how it goes.

Update>Well I do not see Android tv home updates.
I am either looking at the wrong spot or I have already deleted it when I first received and don't remember. Can you point me to the right spot Alex_7 ??
Thank you sir.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

sssSMOKING said:


> I will sure give that a try. thanks for the info. I will let you know how it goes.


No problem


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

Alex_7 said:


> No problem


Update>Well I do not see Android tv home updates.
I am either looking at the wrong spot or I have already deleted it when I first received and don't remember. Can you point me to the right spot Alex_7 ??
Thank you sir.


----------



## fattymcbuckles (May 21, 2020)

This link may help

How to turn off Android TV's homescreen ads, 'staff picks' - 9to5Google


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

fattymcbuckles said:


> This link may help
> 
> How to turn off Android TV's homescreen ads, 'staff picks' - 9to5Google


Well this was far from easy to find. I think I've located it.
Thank you Fattymcbuckles


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

Hey guys give this link a try.




Hope it makes finding Android TV homescreen a little easier.


----------



## Dan Coleman (Nov 9, 2019)

JeffInDFW said:


> Every 2 or 3 days, I will back out of an app and the Tivo S4K just goes to a black screen and sits. If I hit the "Netflix button" on the remote, it will open Netflix, but if I back out of Netflix I am right back to a black screen. Only solution is to unplug the Tivo and plug back in. Apps I know it has happend to are when backing out of Netflix and Pandora. I'll pay attention to see what other apps it happens to. This started maybe 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I have the latest software.
> EDITED TO ANSWER QUESTION BELOW: Yes, it is plugged in using the included wall adapter into a wall outlet.
> ...


I find that before I use apps that rebooting then putting it to sleep and then waking it up after has solved these sorts of issues.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Dan Coleman said:


> I find that before I use apps that rebooting then putting it to sleep and then waking it up after has solved these sorts of issues.


I'm confused. I thought the point was to avoid having to reboot the TS4K .. I disabled the Tivo Stream app (as suggested above) .. so far that is working.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Alex_7 said:


> If anyone is having issues, go to system apps, and Uninstall android tv home updates, clear data, and see if that fixes the issue


How do I go to "system apps" (main settings?) if I can't get to the main Android screen?

Also, the remote doesn't do volume and mute anymore for my Panasonic TV.


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

try rebooting your Tivo4k, that should bring back the main screen.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

Furmaniac said:


> How do I go to "system apps" (main settings?) if I can't get to the main Android screen?
> 
> Also, the remote doesn't do volume and mute anymore for my Panasonic TV.


Unplug and plug back in to reboot


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

This is an ongoing issue. "Plugging and unplugging" is not a work around if you need to unplug every other day. As I have said it n the past, I don't enjoy crapping on TiVo or it's future but c'mon... something like this should be fixed straight away. Maybe I should plug it into it's own power strip and I can just flick the switch twice a day.


----------



## Alex_7 (Jun 24, 2020)

mattyro7878 said:


> This is an ongoing issue. "Plugging and unplugging" is not a work around if you need to unplug every other day. As I have said it n the past, I don't enjoy crapping on TiVo or it's future but c'mon... something like this should be fixed straight away.


Purchasing the new google tv chromecast is your fix.


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

I don't use my TiVo Stream 4K nearly as often as my Roku Streaming Stick+, but I have also experienced this...and the only way out is unplugging/replugging. I usually just give up at that point and go back to the Roku...


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Using Settings, I disabled the Tivo Stream App 4 days ago .. no black screens since. Very happy with my TS4K (love the remote) ... however, a friend of mine wanted to get a "dongle" to handle Netflix, Prime etc ... I could NOT recommend the TS4K because of the Black screen issue .. Tivo needs to address this issue ..


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

xberk said:


> Using Settings, I disabled the Tivo Stream App 4 days ago .. no black screens since. Very happy with my TS4K (love the remote) ... however, a friend of mine wanted to get a "dongle" to handle Netflix, Prime etc ... I could NOT recommend the TS4K because of the Black screen issue .. Tivo needs to address this issue ..


I will have to try this when I get home. I have basically been running the TS4K as an Android TV box and ignoring the Tivo Stream app anyway.

But you're right, for those who do use the Tivo Stream app, this definitely needs a fix!


----------



## Inundated (Sep 10, 2003)

Update: Disabling the TiVo Stream app seems to work so far...no black screen since.


----------



## xberk (Dec 3, 2011)

Inundated said:


> Update: Disabling the TiVo Stream app seems to work so far...no black screen since.


As I said above, I couldn't recommend TS4K to a friend because of the black screen issue .. He wound up getting a Google TV Chromecast. We got it installed and working. The next day he could not get the Chromecast to wake up .. Same issue as Tivo .. he had to reboot the chromecast to get it going again.

This type of issue, in general, may be something very hard to track down as everyone has a different setup with different variables that result in having to reboot the device. We shall see overtime how often my friends Chromecast needs rebooting compared to my TS4K. But as I said, very hard to determine what's wrong due to all the variables.

But -- setting this aside, I got a look at the Chromecast at my friends house and actually I like the look and feel of TS4K better.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Beta release for the black screen fix goes out tomorrow, then 10% on Nov 10 and full release on the 17th unless they halt it.

Still no HDR always on fix. 


```
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/joowwx/black_screen_firmware_update_november_update/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=web2x&context=3
```


__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Tivo/comments/joowwx


----------



## David R Czaya (Jun 17, 2020)

Hello,

It's now Mid-April 2021. I am still having the blackout issues on both of my Tivo 4K Streams. Everything was and is "standard" as I have not modified anything from the original setups except adding a couple popular apps. Symptoms: select an app like Netflix, Hulu, Prime, etc. Everything works fine for 2-3 days. Suddenly, after selecting an app and the program starts, black screen, audio works, closed caption works, all remote functions work. No picture. 

Tivo reports there are no new updates available.

Has there been any progress on this issue yet? My wife can't reach the plug and she's not happy with my streaming selection because of this.


----------

